# Mavs could really make a push this month



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

here's the teams they play

Feb 3 GS 
Feb 4 @NO 
Feb 7 DET 
Feb 9 @ATL 
Feb 10 NY 
Feb 17 @MEM 
Feb 18 @CLE 
Feb 21 HOU 
Feb 24 LAC  
Feb 26 SA


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> here's the teams they play
> 
> Feb 3 GS
> ...


At NO directly after GS could very well be a loss. Road game on a back to back night isn't the easiest thing to do. Then we come home to host the Pistons, which we should take after 3 days rest. ATL and NY should be in the bag. At Mephis might be a tough one on the road and seeing as its the 2nd half of double header, the Cavs might be more difficult then normal. Houston at home should be a W since w can run the floor against them while they try to slow it down with our fans going nuts. LAC here should be a good revenge game and two days later should be a good stomping becasue we're a top team and SA is scared of em this year


----------



## twolvesguy (Jan 16, 2004)

If you think that schedule looks good, you should see the Twolves February Schedule. Coming into Feb. we've already played 25 road games, and only 20 home games. 

Here's a hint: 

10 home games.
5 road games.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

and they play alot of good teams in feb. already looked at it


----------



## twolvesguy (Jan 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> and they play alot of good teams in feb. already looked at it


2/1 - vs. PHL (W)
2/3 - vs. ORL 
2/4 - at ATL
2/6 - vs. CLE
2/8 - vs. MEM
2/10 - vs. LAC
2/11 - at UTAH
2/17 - vs. PHX
2/19 - vs. SAC *
2/20 - at DET *
2/22 - vs. SA *
2/24 - at MIL 
2/25 - vs. NJ ?
2/27 - vs. GS
2/29 - at PHL

I see 3 difficult games this month. Of course, any team can beat any other team, but I don't think this schedule looks to difficult.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I would say that the Kings,Pistons,Spurs,Nets,and Bucks could all cause trouble for the Timberwolves.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> I would say that the Kings,Pistons,Spurs,Nets,and Bucks could all cause trouble for the Timberwolves.


That's only 5 out of 15 games though, and I personally think that the Bucks won't provide any more trouble than the other teams listed. They're a good team for sure, but I don't really like the matchup for them.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Didn't they beat the Timberwolves already this year?


----------



## twolvesguy (Jan 16, 2004)

Wolves are 1-0 against the Bucks this season. 

Of the 4 other games against the Kings, Nets, Spurs, Pistons, 3 of the games are at home. Only the Detroit game is on the road. 

March will be a very difficult month for the Twolves.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>twolvesguy</b>!
> Wolves are 1-0 against the Bucks this season.
> 
> Of the 4 other games against the Kings, Nets, Spurs, Pistons, 3 of the games are at home. Only the Detroit game is on the road.
> ...


Memphis isn't going to be an easy game either, even if its at home. You're also over looking Utah, which has been pulling upsets since opening day. I'm not saying these are going to be tough games but they could easily be losses.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

the hawks just beat the wolves. LOL The mavs are 2 and 0 thisa month so far


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> the hawks just beat the wolves. LOL The mavs are 2 and 0 thisa month so far


THats what happens when you overlook teams and thin kyour going to have an easy month ahead :laugh:


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> the hawks just beat the wolves. LOL The mavs are 2 and 0 thisa month so far


mavs now 3 and 0 this month


wolves just lost to the grizz. LOL


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

mavs 3 and 1 this month. lost to the hawks


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>merc_cuban</b>!
> the hawks just beat the wolves. LOL


where was the LOL in your post when talkin about the hawks taking the mavs??


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>b-diddy</b>!
> 
> where was the LOL in your post when talkin about the hawks taking the mavs??


Some where around the post talking about the Mavs taking the Hornets.


----------



## twolvesguy (Jan 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>b-diddy</b>!
> 
> where was the LOL in your post when talkin about the hawks taking the mavs??


Here it is. LOL! :yes:


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

Damn underdog Hawks. :devil:


----------

